# Going to Malaga from 8th of may til 13th



## hakimnasser (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi there,

i'm going to Malaga on the 8th of May, to enjoy a bit of sun and to party as much as i can.
i'm living in London and originaly from France (south-west).
Couldn't find anyone who was free at these date to come with me.
I was thinking to meet friends there, anyway it could be cool if someone is in the same case or someone already living there will be able to meet sometimes and have proper fun!!!!!

Hakim


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Define "proper fun" !!

Jo


----------



## hakimnasser (Apr 7, 2010)

jojo said:


> Define "proper fun" !!
> 
> Jo


Proper fun, means going out as much as i can, enjoying nice bars and restaurant, meeting nice people...but in my way we do it 100%.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I think I am too old to understand that and /or I read it differently, whichever no matter I hope to stay safe and enjoy your holiday.


----------



## hakimnasser (Apr 7, 2010)

ValL said:


> I think I am too old to understand that and /or I read it differently, whichever no matter I hope to stay safe and enjoy your holiday.


To understand what? sorry i'm a bit confused. i'm taking a city break for a week, all my friends are busy and couldn't come with me at that time. how meeting people who know the place is wrong?????????????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hakimnasser said:


> Proper fun, means going out as much as i can, enjoying nice bars and restaurant, meeting nice people...but in my way we do it 100%.


Oh, not sure I understand the 100% but I guess it doesnt matter. There are plenty of places in Málaga to go out, eat and drink for those who have to holiday on their own. I'm sure you'll meet some new like-minded friends there

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I could not find the quote button so 

"To understand what? sorry i'm a bit confused. i'm taking a city break for a week, all my friends are busy and couldn't come with me at that time. how meeting people who know the place is wrong????????????? "

Sorry I confused you. I also do not understand the "have proper fun!!!!!" nor do I understand the "but in my way we do it 100%." 

The difference in language use led to misunderstanding or in my case not much comprehension of what you were saying. Sorry.

I never said there was anything wrong with meeting people who know the place.


----------



## hakimnasser (Apr 7, 2010)

ValL said:


> I could not find the quote button so
> 
> "To understand what? sorry i'm a bit confused. i'm taking a city break for a week, all my friends are busy and couldn't come with me at that time. how meeting people who know the place is wrong????????????? "
> 
> ...


oh i see! have proper fun> is nothing to do with any sexual behaviour.... i'm not going to Malaga for that. only be drunk, party, dance> this is proper fun. i should have chosen other words.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

hakimnasser said:


> oh i see! have proper fun> is nothing to do with any sexual behaviour.... i'm not going to Malaga for that. only be drunk, party, dance> this is proper fun. i should have chosen other words.


Hmm - not my idea of proper fun at all, well partying and dancing maybe, but the drunk bit??? not for me thanks!. But enjoy!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Industrial Nomad (Jan 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> Hmm - not my idea of proper fun at all, well partying and dancing maybe, but the drunk bit??? not for me thanks!. But enjoy!!
> 
> Jo xxx


A very brief (And honestly non sarcastic reply here Hakim), but have you ever left your hometown? and if yes, why not try the next closest town to you as social skills can usually be learnt by such experiences.....after that, who knows you may even possibly accelerate exponentially and then the world's your oyster.

Good Luck regardless.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Industrial Nomad said:


> A very brief (And honestly non sarcastic reply here Hakim), but have you ever left your hometown? and if yes, why not try the next closest town to you as social skills can usually be learnt by such experiences.....after that, who knows you may even possibly accelerate exponentially and then the world's your oyster.
> 
> Good Luck regardless.


 
Have you seen the flags on the OPs name tag? 
They show 2 different countries so I'm guessing that YES! this person has left their hometown.
:focus:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

hakimnasser said:


> Hi there,
> 
> i'm going to Malaga on the 8th of May, to enjoy a bit of sun and to party as much as i can.
> i'm living in London and originaly from France (south-west).
> ...


Sorry, it seems that nobody is in the same boat as you and wants to have fun in Malaga.
You're sure to meet up with some fun young people in the hotel or bars. Just be careful! More careful than you are where you live normally and know the ropes.


----------

